# Steam Cleaner



## caledonia

As few weeks ago. I enquire about a steam cleaner. Asking what spec and what benefit it would have to cleaning the car. Also what spec would be required to do so.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103025
I shopped around and although I purchased a steam cleaner with the spec require. It was not an industrial unit. I decided this would be a better purchase and I was prepared to give it a go. But was not prepared to extreme sums of money for something that did not fit into my routine.
Unfortunatly When it arrived there was slight damage to the cover, which covers the theinternal steam pipes. But after I tried the machine out. It did not hinder the operation of the unit. Wee repair needed.

Steamer.








Tools









I have used this on a couple of tasks. But this posting is about wheel cleaning and a small extra item that I was asked to perform by a member of DW.

Before.

















A Few Close ups.




























Now as you can see there dirty but not really OTT. 1 1/2 weeks driving, with around 700 miles.

50/50 Shot.










Ok this was the hardest bit the video. As I was myself and trying to video and clean at the same time is not easy. But I hope this will give you some idea.



I completed the eternal rims.









And then moved on to the internal areas.
Not totally clean. Requiring a rub with clay to remove the heavier spots of Tar. But the lighter areas came away with a rub with a MF. Unfortunately I forgot to take some pictures.:wall:










Well If you had to ask me how it went. I would have to say it was an eye opener. No Chemicals. Just steam and 2 Small MF, to clean 4 dirty wheels. I all 1 litre of water. So I am hoping to move on to Upholstery cleaning, glass cleaning, degreasing and trim cleaning over the next couple of weeks.










Finished wheel.



















Now for the member of Dw just a small hand held video and I hope this answers there question. No fans running Steam injected from the lower vent at foot well.



Any question just ask and I hope this helps a few members.
Gordon.


----------



## Avanti

In this weather I open all doors or windows as otherwise you cant see where you are cleaning, but wouldnt be without mine ever


----------



## Car Key

So what steamer is that, caledonia? And specs?

And Avanti, what's your steamer?

I see Nilfisk do some.


----------



## caledonia

I can see where your coming from Avanti. :thumb:
But I had my air con cleaned not that long ago. I was asked it I injected steam from one vent was it powerful enough to carry though to the others. So that was the nature of the experiment.

I will leave it to the member to see if it is satisfactory or not.
Dam hard to squeeze the trigger and point the camera thou. :lol:

But I am looking forward to the interior cleaning test next. :thumb: With a bit of engine degreasing. Thats if I can stop the wife cleaning the house with it. :doublesho

It had good effect on polish residue on trims today also.

Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Car Key said:


> So what steamer is that, caledonia? And specs?


Yes I saw that after I purchased mine.
Mine is just a Cheap Ebay purchase. As I said it was more of an experiment and was not sure of it worth and if it could fit in with my cleaning routine.

Spec

4.0 BAR PRESSURE 
LIGHTWEIGHT

1,550W STEAM GENERATOR 
LARGE 1.7L TANK CAPACITY 
145 DEGREES STEAM

MULTI SURFACE CLEANING 
SANITISES 
ANTI-ALLERGY 
NO CHEMICALS NEEDED 
EXTRA LONG 5 METRE POWER CORD 
STEAM TRIGGER 
2 EXTENSION TUBES 
EASY CARRY HANDLE

Not bad for £50 delivered. Considering You might not need.
Wheel cleaner, Glass cleaner, Upholstery cleaner, Degreaser, and Apc. To name but a few.
Gordon


----------



## parish

Thanks for posting this Gordon :thumb:

I got a cheap Earlex from Screwfix a year or so ago, not specifically for the car, it was to clean the disgusting oven (previous owners).

It wasn't that impressive on the pven but I intend to give it a whirl on the car - door/hatch/bonnet shuts, maybe the engine too. It doesn't have anywhere near as much pressure as yours so i'm not expecting great things but I expect it to be great on the shuts.


----------



## Tybo

I use one all the time on interiors.

Great for around the pedals, seat runners and the (not too nasty carpets) etc...

I don't think of it as replacing chemical cleaning, just as an alternative where possible.

I don't use it for wheels though...I find it takes too long, and I still have to go round them with brushes and cleaners afterwards...so there's no point.

I have this one BTW...
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=2255


----------



## Avanti

caledonia said:


> I can see where your coming from Avanti. :thumb:
> But I had my air con cleaned not that long ago. I was asked it I injected steam from one vent was it powerful enough to carry though to the others. So that was the nature of the experiment.
> 
> I will leave it to the member to see if it is satisfactory or not.
> Dam hard to squeeze the trigger and point the camera thou. :lol:
> 
> But I am looking forward to the interior cleaning test next. :thumb: With a bit of engine degreasing. Thats if I can stop the wife cleaning the house with it. :doublesho
> 
> It had good effect on polish residue on trims today also.
> 
> Gordon.


They are fab on interiors, although you may look at upholstery and think it's clean after the steamer it is like brand new. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Car Key said:


> So what steamer is that, caledonia? And specs?
> 
> And Avanti, what's your steamer?
> 
> I see Nilfisk do some.


Mine is a Kingavon

Spec

3.0 BAR PRESSURE
LIGHTWEIGHT

1,350W STEAM GENERATOR
0.5L TANK CAPACITY

cost me £20


----------



## caledonia

parish said:


> Thanks for posting this Gordon :thumb:
> 
> I got a cheap Earlex from Screwfix a year or so ago, not specifically for the car, it was to clean the disgusting oven (previous owners).
> 
> It wasn't that impressive on the pven but I intend to give it a whirl on the car - door/hatch/bonnet shuts, maybe the engine too. It doesn't have anywhere near as much pressure as yours so i'm not expecting great things but I expect it to be great on the shuts.


People look at this section as a threat to what they know and trust. The reason for my posting and I am no tree hugger. Believe me. I spend most of my working life nailing and cutting them as I am a carpenter to trade. Is to show there is different techniques and processes for them to consider within the car cleaning routine. If it save them money and time then good on them also.
It has been a bit of an eye opener for me and so far I am quite happy with the results.

But thanks Parish for reading and considering this. :thumb:



Tybo said:


> I use one all the time on interiors.
> 
> Great for around the pedals, seat runners and the (not too nasty carpets) etc...
> 
> I don't think of it as replacing chemical cleaning, just as an alternative where possible.
> 
> I don't use it for wheels though...I find it takes too long, and I still have to go round them with brushes and cleaners afterwards...so there's no point.
> 
> I have this one BTW...
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=2255


I did not find that today to be honest. Cleaning ok it was one wheel at a time. So it probably did take that bit longer than to spray all the wheels then return to brush them clean. But as far as the steamer was concerned it did a good job and only require a run over with a MF to remove the loosened soiled brake dust.
I have an adjustment on this machine where I can adjust the amount of steam that is produces. So I can also see this coming into play.
As for nasty or heavy soiled carpets well I am planning in using this to soften the grime. Then wrapping a MF around the head before wiping it over the carpet or upholstery. Even dabbing can come into play in areas for spot cleaning.



Avanti said:


> They are fab on interiors, although you may look at upholstery and think it's clean after the steamer it is like brand new. :thumb:


This is the area I think it will come into it own. As well as cleaning it will be good in freshening up interiors and killing bacteria that lives within the upholstery and carpets. Plastic trims and handles where grime build up and the like.
Should be fun to see what it can do.

Thanks for all your comments.
Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

impressive stuff Gordon :thumb: thanks for the write up.

I take it the wheels were already protected so that helps. I guess the hard part is the inner rims when they are on the car though... I am really tempted now as I would really like to finally ditch my wheel cleaning chemicals for as many jobs as possible. Was the tar only removable with the clay in the end - perhaps a more powerful (expensive...) steamer would do better at tar 

eye opening and helpful


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> impressive stuff Gordon :thumb: thanks for the write up.
> 
> I take it the wheels were already protected so that helps. I guess the hard part is the inner rims when they are on the car though... I am really tempted now as I would really like to finally ditch my wheel cleaning chemicals for as many jobs as possible. Was the tar only removable with the clay in the end - perhaps a more powerful (expensive...) steamer would do better at tar
> 
> eye opening and helpful


You have hit the nail on the head Damon. Wheels off.
I could remove it will a good old hard rub with a MF. But there is only so many times you can bang your knuckles and like it. Clay was the easier option at hand, as it require less hand movement and I did not have to rub as hard.

But with the wheels off it would be a different ball game.
The tar that was left to remove was really the residue not the tar itself. More staining than anything else.

I would not say a more powerfully steamer would not help. But I had to turn mine down slightly (steam out put). Again due to the heat from the steam and possible burns. With the wheels off this again would not be an issue. Room to move and not as contained as space.
Gordon.


----------



## Avanti

caledonia said:


> You have hit the nail on the head Damon. Wheels off.
> I could remove it will a good old hard rub with a MF. But there is only so many times you can bang your knuckles and like it. Clay was the easier option at hand, as it require less hand movement and I did not have to rub as hard.
> 
> But with the wheels off it would be a different ball game.
> The tar that was left to remove was really the residue not the tar itself. More staining than anything else.
> 
> I would not say a more powerfully steamer would not help. But I had to turn mine down slightly (steam out put). Again due to the heat from the steam and possible burns. With the wheels off this again would not be an issue. Room to move and not as contained as space.
> Gordon.


Once the ambient humidity drops,then thats when you will see the unit come into it's own, it's just like spraying air and the grime magically lifts away :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Avanti said:


> Once the ambient humidity drops,then thats when you will see the unit come into it's own, it's just like spraying air and the grime magically lifts away :thumb:


Yes I can see where you are coming from there with all the humidity in the air at present. Evaporation can be a wonderful thing, when it comes to steam.:lol:

Save the old hand and can get right in about it then without worrying about getting blow backs as such. Never mind being able to see what you are doing. That was the biggest problem today. :thumb:

Too much steam and I could not see anything. But if you reduce it the there was not enough to carry out the task. 
Gordon.


----------



## WHIZZER

Gordon looks like it does a good job


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Bill.

We can chat after you have stopped having fun. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## ads2k

Nice test Gordan :thumb:

How hot did it actually get ? I wonder what would happen to the tyre if it got a direct blast with really hot steam. Did you see any adverse effects on the tyres ? also did you try the inner arches as well.

Sorry for all the questions, but the test looks very interesting keep um coming


----------



## caledonia

Adam .
Yes i cleaned the arches. With it just to see how it went. I can say although I did only do a small area it coped no problem. But again the arches have Bare bones on them. So nothing much sticks. Normally a blast with the PW takes care of those.

I did not notice any adverse affect on the tyre with the steamer. But again I was not concentrating the jet of steam on any area for very long.

But I will try and conduct a small test for you at the weekend. Weather providing. Tyre cleaning and external trims.

To start with I had the steam temp at Max. But found that it was to hot to comfortable work around the wheels in situ. I turned it down so I could see and work safely to about 70 to 80%. Which would be just under 3 to 4 PSI. Steam volume was reduced but not the temperature.

While cleaning the tyres at the weekend I will test the air pressure in the tyre before and after. See what difference if any is high lighted.
Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ might be one answer to the constant questions about better ways to clean arches etc :thumb:

keep it coming Gordon


----------



## parish

caledonia said:


> Adam .
> Yes i cleaned the arches. With it just to see how it went. I can say although I did only do a small area it coped no problem. But again the arches have Bare bones on them. So nothing much sticks. Normally a blast with the PW takes care of those.
> 
> I did not notice any adverse affect on the tyre with the steamer. But again I was not concentrating the jet of steam on any area for very long.
> 
> But I will try and conduct a small test for you at the weekend. Weather providing. Tyre cleaning and external trims.
> 
> To start with I had the steam temp at Max. But found that it was to hot to comfortable work around the wheels in situ. I turned it down so I could see and work safely to about 70 to 80%. Which would be just under 3 to 4 PSI. Steam volume was reduced but not the temperature.
> 
> While cleaning the tyres at the weekend I will test the air pressure in the tyre before and after. See what difference if any is high lighted.
> Gordon


Gordon, I think that the issue with tyres is not how hot they get, but removing the oils etc. from the rubber causing it to perish prematurely.

There is an article on the 'net somewhere (a link was posted on DW ages ago) in which a tyre manufacturer was saying that regular use of a PW to clean tyres will harm them. I imagine that a steam cleaner will be a lot worse. IIRC the big problem is that the damage to the tyres isn't visible which makes it more dangerous.

Personally, I'd stick with a brush and normal car shampoo then rinsing with a normal hose pipe.


----------



## ads2k

Thanks for the reply Gordon :thumb:

And Parish has had similar thoughts to myself regarding what could possible happen to the tyre itself.

Look forward to your next update.


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ might be one answer to the constant questions about better ways to clean arches etc :thumb:
> keep it coming Gordon


It has all ready been posted in response to this very same question.:thumb:

Make life so much easier not logging bags of different products around.
Watch this space as they say.



parish said:


> Gordon, I think that the issue with tyres is not how hot they get, but removing the oils etc. from the rubber causing it to perish prematurely.
> 
> There is an article on the 'net somewhere (a link was posted on DW ages ago) in which a tyre manufacturer was saying that regular use of a PW to clean tyres will harm them. I imagine that a steam cleaner will be a lot worse. IIRC the big problem is that the damage to the tyres isn't visible which makes it more dangerous.
> 
> Personally, I'd stick with a brush and normal car shampoo then rinsing with a normal hose pipe.


Thanks Parish and you have a very valid point. I new and worried about the effect of chemical on tyre. But will do a bit more research before going to far. 



ads2k said:


> Thanks for the reply Gordon :thumb:
> 
> And Parish has had similar thoughts to myself regarding what could possible happen to the tyre itself.
> 
> Look forward to your next update.


I will keep you posted Adam and thanks for your interest.

Gordon


----------



## leeshez

Hey that looks real good .


----------



## Serious Performance

All good reading so far chaps... I'm looking forward to mine arriving on Monday :thumb:


----------



## mccalia1

Thanks for the write up, I've always been interested to see how the steam cleaner worked.

Does the steam cleaning affect the wheel sealant applied to the alloy in anyway?


----------



## caledonia

Serious Performance said:


> All good reading so far chaps... I'm looking forward to mine arriving on Monday :thumb:


I dont think you will be disappointed Alex.
I am finding every day uses for it. House hold and with the car.

I am hoping to carry out a few more request over the weekend, to see how this copes. I look forward to your findings also. Please keep me updated.



mccalia1 said:


> Thanks for the write up, I've always been interested to see how the steam cleaner worked.
> 
> Does the steam cleaning affect the wheel sealant applied to the alloy in anyway?


At the moment it is hard to say where it is affecting the durability of the wheel sealant.
I currently have FK 1000P on my wheels and this is a high temp sealant. So as you can see it is to early to conclude any finding. But I will keep you posted of any affect it has on this. 
To be honest although you are using steam to clean the wheels. The wheel does not seem to get warm. The heat dissipates ever quickly and does not even make the wheel warm to touch.


----------



## mccalia1

At the moment it is hard to say where it is affecting the durability of the wheel sealant.
I currently have FK 1000P on my wheels and this is a high temp sealant. So as you can see it is to early to conclude any finding. But I will keep you posted of any affect it has on this. 
To be honest although you are using steam to clean the wheels. The wheel does not seem to get warm. The heat dissipates ever quickly and does not even make the wheel warm to touch.[/QUOTE]

I've got FK 1000P on my wheels as well so I'll be interested in any further reviews/feedback :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Serious Performance

caledonia said:


> I dont think you will be disappointed Alex.
> I am finding every day uses for it. House hold and with the car.
> 
> I am hoping to carry out a few more request over the weekend, to see how this copes. I look forward to your findings also. Please keep me updated.


Will do :thumb: I've got a load of household stuff that needs doing so will see what all the attachments do but hope to get playing with bits on the Eunos next week. I'll be starting with some other bits on the GT-R in the spring .


----------



## Bigpikle

Serious Performance said:


> Will do :thumb: I've got a load of household stuff that needs doing so will see what all the attachments do but hope to get playing with bits on the Eunos next week. I'll be starting with some other bits on the GT-R in the spring .


which one did you get Alex and where from?


----------



## Serious Performance

I got the VAX V-081 in the end.

I was originally looking at the Karcher 1122 but for over £130.00 for a first go I thought it was to expensive when comparing specs against other 'Domestic' steamers. I know figures on paper aren't everything but I found the VAX at £55 delivered from Robert Dyas and that swung it really (rrp is about £78).

If I do start using it alot I'll look at something a bit more industrial but just looking forward to seeing how it does.

Already got some different types of cloths to play with to see if they can go in the shop where people may not want to spend money on microfibres for dirty jobs :thumb:


----------



## mkv

Steam cleaners are great. Very usefull on cars and household. Recently used it on a grey bmw leather interior with really engraind dirt. It came up like new. Nourished afterwards of course. Also use it on transit "welfare" vans. Really dirty drivers and crew cabs, that need to be cleaned after being on construction sites. You can imagine the stae of them. The Karcher steamer works wonders.

I got from fleabay for £50. Karcher 1102 vaporoid

Product Features
Heater : 1500 W 
Boiler capacity : 1.2 l 
Steam temperature max. : 140 °C 
Pressure, max. : 2.7 bar 
Pressure, permissible : 4 bar. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product Description
Manufacturer's Description
The KÄRCHER 1102 ensures pure cleanliness in the kitchen, bathroom and WC without having to use chemicals. Stone floors, tiles, taps and fittings, windows and other hard, water-resistant surfaces can be steam cleaned the environment friendly way to remove limescale, greasy deposits and other stubborn stains. Compared with its predecessors, the KÄRCHER 1102 offers more user convenience. The steam flow control, for example, is now positioned on the handle so that the jet of steam can be adjusted instantly to suit the job in hand. The ergonomically shaped handle provides greater comfort for fatigue-free operation. A large carrying handle and low weight make the 1102 very portable. The aluminium boiler ensures excellent heat transfer and is designed for an extremely long service life. A funnel integrated in the housing makes filling easy. With its 1500 W heater, the heating time is only 6 min/litre. A built-in pressure controller guarantees a constant steam flow rate even for long periods of operation. Naturally, great importance has been attached to user safety. There is no power to the handle. A low water thermostat switches off the heating if there is no water in the boiler.


----------



## NeilG40

Has anybody used one for doing door shuts? I'm thinking of using ours as I've got some really stubborn dirt/grease around the hinges that a brush and apc isn't shifting.


----------



## Avanti

NeilG40 said:


> Has anybody used one for doing door shuts? I'm thinking of using ours as I've got some really stubborn dirt/grease around the hinges that a brush and apc isn't shifting.


Why don't you try it?


----------



## mkv

NeilG40 said:


> Has anybody used one for doing door shuts? I'm thinking of using ours as I've got some really stubborn dirt/grease around the hinges that a brush and apc isn't shifting.


Neil,
Spray it first with some de-greaser, let it dwell for a few mins then steam clean off. That should do the trick,
Steve


----------



## Avanti

mkv said:


> Neil,
> Spray it first with some de-greaser, let it dwell for a few mins then steam clean off. That should do the trick,
> Steve


Degreaser on it's own should work :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Really depends on the thickness and the amount of grime attacked to the grease. I do not see why this could not be done with just the steamer. But if time is against you the the above use of the degreaser might be quicker.

But not as good for the LSP due to the chemicals used.
Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle

Gordon - you convinced me so I just got a bargain Vax 081 from eBay so I can start doing some steaming as well


----------



## caledonia

Glad you have joined the club. :thumb:
The only problem you will have is keeping it away from the wife.
Mine finds just as many uses for it than me. :wall:

Keep us posted Damon how you get on with it.

Just a pity it would have been good for your little task today.
Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle

caledonia said:


> Glad you have joined the club. :thumb:
> The only problem you will have is keeping it away from the wife.
> Mine finds just as many uses for it than me. :wall:
> 
> Keep us posted Damon how you get on with it.
> 
> Just a pity it would have been good for your little task today.
> Gordon.


hadnt even thought about that but I think it would have been perfect :thumb:

look forward to experimenting


----------



## dazzerjp

caledonia said:


> Really depends on the thickness and the amount of grime attacked to the grease. I do not see why this could not be done with just the steamer. But if time is against you the the above use of the degreaser might be quicker.
> 
> But not as good for the LSP due to the chemicals used.
> Gordon.


steam by itself is not sufficent to degrease properly.

its just like pouring boiling water into a frying pan with cold oil in it. the water alone wont remove the oils. a film will remain.

a good way to do it is to use both a degreaser/apc and the steamer. the best of both worlds and you will need a lot less apc/degreaser.

The real beauty comes from the steam throughly rinsing and cleansing the surface

Other uses for the steamer include removing most of the oils on panel after a machine polish, removing splatter without contact to the panel, and most useful of all to me; cleansing the paintwork.

A stemaer greatly reduces the amount of chemicals you need, but for best result you do still need them.


----------



## caledonia

Yes I can agree with you on this. But we are also talking about the way the steam is delivered under pressure. Especially if this is old baked on grease.
You can think of it as a high pressure 145C steam being delivered at a very concentrated area. Which will soften and break up this heavy grease. But you will be left with an oily film.

It will not remove it all totally but will soften it enough to remove it with a MF or some old cloth.
But if speed is of the importance then the benefit of chemicals would certainly help.

I would not wish to remove all traces of oil or grease from the hinges anyway. As this could lead to other problems down the line. With the lake of lubricates.
Gordon


----------



## Serious Performance

Bigpikle said:


> Gordon - you convinced me so I just got a bargain Vax 081 from eBay so I can start doing some steaming as well


Nice one Damon.... We can compare notes at CBC! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

dazzerjp said:


> steam by itself is not sufficent to degrease properly.
> 
> its just like pouring boiling water into a frying pan with cold oil in it. the water alone wont remove the oils. a film will remain.
> 
> a good way to do it is to use both a degreaser/apc and the steamer. the best of both worlds and you will need a lot less apc/degreaser.
> 
> The real beauty comes from the steam throughly rinsing and cleansing the surface
> 
> Other uses for the steamer include removing most of the oils on panel after a machine polish, removing splatter without contact to the panel, and most useful of all to me; cleansing the paintwork.
> 
> A stemaer greatly reduces the amount of chemicals you need, but for best result you do still need them.


this all sounds very interesting - I especially like the splatter and polish removal ideas.

Alex - I'm away most of this week again so doubt I'll even get it out of the box before CBC. Thanks for the heads-up on the Vax though, as it looks ideal for what I want :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

dazzerjp said:


> steam by itself is not sufficent to degrease properly.
> 
> its just like pouring boiling water into a frying pan with cold oil in it. the water alone wont remove the oils. a film will remain.
> 
> a good way to do it is to use both a degreaser/apc and the steamer. the best of both worlds and you will need a lot less apc/degreaser.
> 
> The real beauty comes from the steam throughly rinsing and cleansing the surface
> 
> Other uses for the steamer include removing most of the oils on panel after a machine polish, removing splatter without contact to the panel, and most useful of all to me; cleansing the paintwork.
> 
> A stemaer greatly reduces the amount of chemicals you need, but for best result you do still need them.


this all sounds very interesting - I especially like the splatter and polish removal ideas.

Alex - I'm away most of this week again so doubt I'll even get it out of the box before CBC. Thanks for the heads-up on the Vax though, as it looks ideal for what I want :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

Good god man! Surely you'll have a couple of hours before setting off to CBC to try it out .

I've read a few reviews that say the extension tubes feel a bit delicate but can't see I'll be using them much... Other than that it looks a pretty decent bit of kit for the price..... It's not often nowadys I'm sitting waiting for a delivery in anticipation but I will be tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

So what you plan of attack Alex.
Have you got something nice lined up?
Gordon.


----------



## Serious Performance

Aside from a load of household stuff to get some practice in ...

Jag X-Type interior (light grey cloth that needs a good clean up)
The womans Eunos Roasters engine bay 
A bit of undercarraige tidying on the GTR and probably give the interior a good clean up.

And then probably more household stuff lol...

Have you done any further playing yet Gordon?

Also looking forward to seeing what others are using them on/with... Should be fun .


----------



## caledonia

I was out today having a go at the wheel arches and black trim panels.
The it coped well with the wheel arches but I need a dirtier car to really do a video.
So that people can see the extremes.
The trims well that will need to wait till tomorrow to see the difference. I am hoping it will have removed the ingrained dirty form the rough texture of these. But due to the condensation and water build up. It is hard to say where it has been a success.
The weather up here this weekend has not been great to be honest.
I was hoping to get the wheels of and clean arches springs and the like. I think this will answer so many question about different way to clean these without the use of a PW.

Just remember when upholstery cleaning to uses a MF wrapped around the steam head and change frequently. This should save any transferal of dirty that has already been removed.
We will see.
Look forward to you finding Alex.
Gordon.


----------



## Serious Performance

Aye, I've got a bag of old MF's that will be used for interiors and other steaming duties ... 
Will be looking at some other types of cloths later in the week to see if suitable and cheap to go in the shop for this sort of thing.


----------



## Bigpikle

so has anyone done a guide to cleaning carpets with a steamer? 

the Audi carpets have got really grubby and a damn good hoover yesterday only got surface dirt off and they obviously need a shampoo or similar. How do I use the steamer to clean these?

Is it spray on fabric cleaner, brush in and then go over with steam through the MF, or is it a completely new method?


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> so has anyone done a guide to cleaning carpets with a steamer?
> 
> the Audi carpets have got really grubby and a damn good hoover yesterday only got surface dirt off and they obviously need a shampoo or similar. How do I use the steamer to clean these?
> 
> Is it spray on fabric cleaner, brush in and then go over with steam through the MF, or is it a completely new method?


Damon it is a totaly different method to use the cleaner.
I will send you a message to follow. See how you get on will it.
Gordon.


----------



## mkv

Avanti said:


> Degreaser on it's own should work :thumb:


Time for me is of the essence. So I spray de-greaser or APC for quickness.
Steam on its own usually does the trick, just takes longer.
I will try and get a few piccys of the stuff i use my steamer on.


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ Look forward to that


----------



## parish

I had a play with my steamer this afternoon but it isn't very good. Didn't use it on the car but did my kitchen floor with it where it did a good job of getting food/fat/oil out of the grouting between the tiles and out of the texture on the tiles themselves although it was quite a slow process - at least the floor will be sterile now so I could eat my dinner off it 

Also tried it on my push bike which is caked in mud. Useless TBH. It knocked the lumps of mud off but wouldn't shift the thin mud film left behind. Didn't do too bad on the chainrings which, of course, have a film of oil on them.

The problem with mine is it doesn't seem to have enough pressure - it's about the same as if you had a pipe attached to your kettle as it's just a unit where the whole reservoir of water is boiled rather than feeding the water through a heating unit so the steam is produced as required.

Therefore it's not going to be much use for the door shuts on the car so I'll need to invest in a better one.


----------



## Car Key

Which make/model was yours, Parish?

We need to compile a list of the good and bads ones.

I don't think Caledonia has told us what his model is. From the pic I can make out it's a Efbe-Schott.


----------



## parish

Car Key said:


> Which make/model was yours, Parish?
> 
> We need to compile a list of the good and bads ones.
> 
> I don't think Caledonia has told us what his model is. From the pic I can make out it's a Efbe-Schott.


Mine's an Earlex SS100 - http://www.earlex.co.uk/html/steam_html/ss100.htm - but looking at their website they list it as a wallpaper stripper, which probably explains why it's not that good for cleaning, but I bought it from Screwfix and it came with a full set of tools - carpet and upholstery heads, jet nozzle, couple of brush heads - not just the wallpaper head.


----------



## Bigpikle

I just got a Vax V081, which comes with a full set of tools etc, and will be trying that later today on some typical 500 mile dirty wheels etc. Its pretty much the same spec as Gordon's machine so should do fine.

Its the spec (pressure, temp) that I guess is most important to be aware of. I have one of those wallpaper strippers and the long hose and typ eof use means there is virtually NO pressure at the end - its a gentle flow of steam. The staeam cleaners have some serious pressure where the steam comes out - mine is 3.5bar - and I'm sure that is critical to success in cleaning 

Somebody posted the lnk below for background info, so check it out for info on what you should be looking for...

http://www.allergymatters.com/acatalog/SteamCleaner_Review_SteamCleanersRatings.html


----------



## Bigpikle

right, I had my first quick play on some wheels, arches, windows and the oven door 

I REALLY like it, as it produces great results very easily. I will admit right away it has a learning curve though, and I am at the bottom of it right now. It clearly needs a technique to get round a wheel quickly and efficiently or you end up going over the same spots several times and wasting time. I have no doubt though that its a great way to do it. I did some quite manky wheels (600 miles of high speed driving), inside and out, with no chemicals, 1 MF per wheel and they came up spotless. Barely a drip of water on the driveway either  You could easily do this in a garage etc :thumb:

I also used it on some dirty external windows and they came up great, just following the steam with a glass cloth, and no smears or dirt left. Arches were also great, but obviously you get much dirtier much quicker with the MF's and even the oven door came up well with the help of a little kitchen cleaner - should have used Surfex but I got carried away :lol:

I'm sold on the advantages for sure, and need to get on You Tube and find some good demo vids of how to steam wheels and undercarriage efficiently....


----------



## Relaited

Here is a link to the thougt leader on steam and his Instructional Video.

See Vapor Steamer http://detailingsuccess.com/

-jim


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> I have one of those wallpaper strippers and the long hose and typ eof use means there is virtually NO pressure at the end - its a gentle flow of steam. The staeam cleaners have some serious pressure where the steam comes out - mine is 3.5bar - and I'm sure that is critical to success in cleaning


Although the size of the outlet affects the pressure. The wallpaper stripping plate has lots of holes, so low pressure, whereas the nozzle is more restrictive. Having said that though, mine is nowhere the 2-3bar people are talking about here.



Bigpikle said:


> Somebody posted the lnk below for background info, so check it out for info on what you should be looking for...
> 
> http://www.allergymatters.com/acatalog/SteamCleaner_Review_SteamCleanersRatings.html


Cleaning mattresses with steam is an excellent way - the only effective way really - for killing bedbugs (and no matter how good your personal and domestic hygiene is, there's still bedbugs/dust mites in your mattress  )



Bigpikle said:


> I also used it on some dirty external windows and they came up great, just following the steam with a glass cloth, and no smears or dirt left.


Sounds a bit dodgy. Bet you have to be *very* careful not to crack the glass!



Relaited said:


> Here is a link to the thougt leader on steam and his Instructional Video.
> 
> See Vapor Steamer http://detailingsuccess.com/
> 
> -jim


Shame the video only shows before and after shots - gives no idea of how much work/time is needed to remove the really heavy stains.

There's lot's of very impressive videos of automotive steam cleaning on YouTube


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ Parish - side windows are all toughened glass, and that will withstand very severe and rapid changes in temperature with no issues. I used to work for Pilkington and have seen some pretty extreme demos of this in action, so a bit of steam is not an issue  Its not hot enough to burn your hand so certainly wont affect a typical side window. 

Its the rapid change in temp thats an issue - putting it on a frozen screen might be more risky, and certainly would on a thin laminate windscreen, but toughened is typically incredibly tolerant :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

It is a very effective glass cleaner. Just wrap a MF around the squeegee head and a quick once over. Removes all dirt and traffic films in one go. Just change to a clean area of the Mf before moving on to the next pain of glass.

I think where the problem lies Parish. Both Bigpikles and my own have a trigger on the nozzle. So when the streamer is heating the pressure build in the tank. This can be adjusted on both machines. By the uses of the pressure knob. So that the out put is reduced.

As for the videos. Yes it is just before and afters. But it does give people some ideas to the uses of these machines and what they are capable of.

I agree there are some good videos on You tube on this subject also.
I have one or a similar steamer to yourself. But that is the problem. It produces loads of steam but not under pressure, again the steam is not concentrated to a small area and water build up from condensation can be a problem.

I have found that anytime I have used my steamer there is very little run off if any. Ground is dry after a wheel clean. So most of this evaporates as it is being used and the rest is just wiped over with a MF to remove any dirt or residue that remains.

Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle

this guys videos are pretty good, although he's also advertising the machine he sells. Not sure I'd be up for the exterior clean just yet, but the others are pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kleencar

if people find some good ones we should stick them in the DW TV section, as they'll be easy to find then :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Whats the best way to steam clean carpets?

vax 082 any good?


----------



## caledonia

I cant comment on the machine. I think this is the one Mr BP has, so I will leave this to him.

As for cleaning carpets. I am presuming your are talking about the interior carpets and not the mats.
Normally I would Hoover up any loose or dirt form the carpet first. Then dependent on the condition of the carpet either use a weak APC or Carpet cleaner. Spray lightly. Then go over this with the upholstery head wrapped in a MF. Changing to a clean area when needed.
It is a good way of cleaning carpets when they have dyes or oils in them But some people would use an extractor for general cleaning, and this would be fine.
The steamer is better at breaking down heavy oily or in grained dirt especially when you are using chemicals. The heat and steam seem to make these work better.

After you are happy with the finish use a MF to dab with medium pressure to get any moisture from the carpets. This will also hep remove any other soiling.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigpikle

mines an 081 and I'm not sure of the difference - there is a bit of a cost difference so there ought to be something better about the 082 although I have no idea what :lol:


----------



## Serious Performance

The 082 has a 2.5 litre tank instead of the 081's 1.6 litre (80 mins use / 50 mins use)
The 082 operates at 2.5 bar compared to the 081's 3.5 bar
The 082 is ready to use alot quicker than the 081 but is also twice as heavy.

Thats what I can see easily on paper, what that means in real world use...... No idea! .
(I'm very happy with my 081 though I know that much)!


----------



## Bigpikle

Serious Performance said:


> The 082 has a 2.5 litre tank instead of the 081's 1.6 litre (80 mins use / 50 mins use)
> The 082 operates at 2.5 bar compared to the 081's 3.5 bar
> The 082 is ready to use alot quicker than the 081 but is also twice as heavy.
> 
> Thats what I can see easily on paper, what that means in real world use...... No idea! .
> (I'm very happy with my 081 though I know that much)!


think I'd prefer the 3.5 bar 081 - pressure is good here :thumb:


----------



## dazzerjp

Steamers are great for odour removal.

Something I do, is to smell the steam coming out of the carpet or seat.:lol:

I know it sounds a bit sick, but it really helps. when you get a neutral smell, deodorising is done!


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone.

Think he 081 with higher pressure is the one to go for.

Any one had problems using steam on door rubbers that are glued on?


----------



## Bigpikle

matt1263 said:


> Any one had problems using steam on door rubbers that are glued on?


not yet but if you held it on glue it would no doubt remove it. My stealers use steam to de-badge, but I bet their machine is a bit more powerful than these


----------



## caledonia

What are you intending to do with the rubber?
Is it just for cleaning or some other thing.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest

Thinking of problems ahead like headlining, door rubbers, sealant used on sunroofs etc

My main thoughts are towards less chemical use and getting rid of odours.


----------



## Guest

caledonia said:


> What are you intending to do with the rubber?
> Is it just for cleaning or some other thing.
> Gordon.


Well its getting rid of the gunk/moss/grime in the rubber folds that you can find on cars, so just cleaning.


----------



## caledonia

where rubber is concerned you will have to watch and not dry these out of there natural oils. I would drape a MF round or over these and apply the steam directly on the MF, as apposed to directly on the rubber. Then wipe and move the MF as needed.

Moss and grim should not be a problem. To the steamer and you will probably not need this at full pressure.
Gordon.


----------



## -Stu-

Do you think steam cleaning is suitable for seat cleaning?

Reason I ask is my Recaros are really needing a de-soil badly!!!


----------



## LeeH

I'm looking at a Polti 2400 for £210 posted. Are they a cut above the Vax, Karcher domestic cleaners?

The steam rate is nearly triple so I guess they are the business


----------



## Bigpikle

stu evo VI said:


> Do you think steam cleaning is suitable for seat cleaning?
> 
> Reason I ask is my Recaros are really needing a de-soil badly!!!


yes - do a quick You Tube search and you will find quite a few vids of cleaning fabric and leather seats :thumb:



LeeH said:


> I'm looking at a Polti 2400 for £210 posted. Are they a cut above the Vax, Karcher domestic cleaners?
> 
> The steam rate is nearly triple so I guess they are the business


Have heard good things about the Polti machines before, and maybe what you want for regular use, but they are a few ££££


----------



## Guest

LeeH said:


> I'm looking at a Polti 2400 for £210 posted. Are they a cut above the Vax, Karcher domestic cleaners?
> 
> The steam rate is nearly triple so I guess they are the business


I have a Polti 2400. It is extremely well made and feels like it will last a lifetime. All parts are replacable and can be readily found online. However, as said, they are not the cheapest way to steam cleaning.

I also have a Vax-081 and the Polti is a definate step up in performance (and price!).

I bought mine off Ebay for £120. However, it is the same spec as the one Caledonia found for £50. I'm very please with my Polti but I will admit that I'd have rather spent £50 for it - you are definately paying for the name.


----------



## Bigpikle

It will be interesting to see how much use we can get out of these cheapy machines before they are wrecked? They are obviously built to a price, and hoses and fittings dont look that good quality. I've no idea how regularly mine will come out, but probably every couple of weeks for wheels, shuts etc, and I only paid £36 for my V-081, but at some point its probably one of those tools thats worth paying for some quality.


----------



## Guest

The Polti I bought off Ebay is actually 10 years old, going by the sticker also containing the serial number in the user manual. Other than needing a good descale and clean up when it arrived, you really would not have known. It operates flawlessly and gets used around the house on a fairly regular basis.

On one hand I feel I paid too much - half the retail price for a 10 year old item. On the other hand I feel it will be working just as well in another 10 years time.


----------



## pjgraham86

I've ordered a Domotec Super Steamer (with free iron for the missus!) from allergymatters website. It's out of stock but should be with me by middle of next week.

Spec is 3 bar Pressure and 1500W so I'm hoping it can carry out a variety of cleaning and detailing tasks as described by you guys in this thread. I will let you know how it fares.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Oreilly.ciaran

Where could I get a good steam cleaner from, can this be used on carpet and seats etc? don’t wannt spend a fortune on it though


----------



## olliecampbell

Has anyone tried mixing a little APC in with the water when using a steamer?


----------



## Bigpikle

olliecampbell said:


> Has anyone tried mixing a little APC in with the water when using a steamer?


they specifically say NOT to use anything other than water... What you can do is spray on the APC onto the surface first, then steam over it, so the steam then improves the cleaning power of it as you go over it. Can do the same thing with other cleaners as needed as well.


----------



## olliecampbell

Ahh OK, I was just thinking of the added cleaning power once the APC was in steam form. I guess there's the possibility of it being quite dangerous too!


----------



## Bigpikle

olliecampbell said:


> Ahh OK, I was just thinking of the added cleaning power once the APC was in steam form. I guess there's the possibility of it being quite dangerous too!


no idea mate - but its written on the instructions in BIG letters :lol:

I think that the fact its steam (temp etc) is the key thing, and I best much of the impact of the APC or whatever would be lost when its in steam form - eg active ingredients have evaporated. Just a guess though...


----------



## Guest

Alot of APCs are corrosive and when you increase the temp of the water they become VERY corrosive, so this "may" damage the seals etc


----------



## Bigpikle

wheel cleaning - steam only, NO chemicals


----------



## parish

Impressive BP :thumb:

I'd be careful around the weights - don't want the steam softening the adhesive and them flying off at...err...70mph :doublesho


----------



## Bigpikle

parish said:


> Impressive BP :thumb:
> 
> I'd be careful around the weights - don't want the steam softening the adhesive and them flying off at...err...70mph :doublesho


yep - my thoughts exactly 

the tip of the nozzle on mine is pretty small so you can point it away from specific areas, like the weights, which is quite handy.


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> yep - my thoughts exactly
> 
> the tip of the nozzle on mine is pretty small so you can point it away from specific areas, like the weights, which is quite handy.


Or cover them with the MF so no pressure gets under them. The heat and moisture will still clean the weights, even covered with the cloth. So the area will still get cleaned with out ant major risks.


----------



## philworrall

I just bought a Karcher 1122. Boy it works so well, much better than I imagined. Just tried it on the back of a mag wheel that hasn't been cleaned for 6,000 miles. The dust and cr*p just came away very easily. When I get the car down off its jacks I will do the whole engine bay. Thanks for the tips and advice guys, I think the steam cleaning thing is going to become a major player in my detailing from now on.

Phil


----------



## Bigpikle

philworrall said:


> I just bought a Karcher 1122. Boy it works so well, much better than I imagined. Just tried it on the back of a mag wheel that hasn't been cleaned for 6,000 miles. The dust and cr*p just came away very easily. When I get the car down off its jacks I will do the whole engine bay. Thanks for the tips and advice guys, I think the steam cleaning thing is going to become a major player in my detailing from now on.
> 
> Phil


show us some pictures


----------



## philworrall

Iv'e been brought in from my hideout I call my garage by the boss. 

She has seen how good it works and has put me on Sunday window and kitchen floor cleaning duties. Ah well at least I didnt buy the Karcher out of MY wax fund :thumb:. I'lll keep on her good side for a while and then sneak back to the garage to continue steamin' :car:


Phil


----------



## dps1973

My arch clean with my steamer... :thumb:
Before....







After......

View attachment 7227


----------



## parish

Linky to the after pic no worky


----------



## Bigpikle

dont keep us in suspense :lol:

Phil - I have noticed that steamers get you all sorts of additional jobs. During yesterdays brake detail I ended up with an oven and sandwich maker to 'detail' as well :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> dont keep us in suspense :lol:
> 
> Phil - I have noticed that steamers get you all sorts of additional jobs. During yesterdays brake detail I ended up with an oven and sandwich maker to 'detail' as well :lol:


Think yourself lucky.
I just got the toilet to do. :doublesho As well as the sink wastes.


----------



## philworrall

Yuk and double yuk, you got a bad deal there Caledonia 

I'm going to tell my wife that high temperatures can crack pottery. Do you think I will get away with it?

Phil


----------



## caledonia

Problem is my wife has used it to much and she now knows what it can do.
Secret is not to let her near it.  It did an good job though. Especially around the hinges on the lid. But keep it quiet about it. :thumb:


----------



## philworrall

Nudge nudge wink wink say no more.

know what I mean mate. :thumb:

I'm hushed


----------



## MaDMaXX

Well, i'm very interested in all this, i really am. I just found out we have a steamer, one of those wallpaper remover type ones mentioned earlier in the thread, elbonian steamer or something 

Anyway, even with it's point attachment, it's practically useless on cleaning the grout or my roof trim strips from the car.
I've no idea how i've seen any of those adverts cleaning the tile grout in the shower as it just doesn't happen.

My only conclusion is that it's the extra pressure that these units you guys are using is helping.

However, having watched that American guy selling his super duper unit at 100psi, he's still using APC and even stating in the comments of some vids, that you cannot clean with steam alone, you need to use chemicals first then blast off with the pressure and/or use a MF after the steamer is let loose on the surface.


----------



## Bigpikle

I was recommended 4 bar minimum, but that starts being a pricey machine, so my little domestic unit is 3.5 bar and it does a pretty good job. The point nozzle helps I think as it channels the steam where you want it.

I dont know about chemicals, but I do know I did my wheel and arch yesterday without the need for anything... The steam lifts the dirt pretty quickly, and even light tar spots with no issue, then leaves it on the surface sat as an emulsion, so you simply wipe it away with a MF cloth or whatever. I could imagine you might need some assistance on the worst jobs though, although I have been told that nearly all interior jobs etc should be possible with just steam.

I guess if you were doing it professionally, and every minute counts, then a little chemical assistance might speed the process, but I think one key advantage is being able to use steam alone :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

MaDMaXX said:


> Well, i'm very interested in all this, i really am. I just found out we have a steamer, one of those wallpaper remover type ones mentioned earlier in the thread, elbonian steamer or something
> 
> Anyway, even with it's point attachment, it's practically useless on cleaning the grout or my roof trim strips from the car.
> I've no idea how i've seen any of those adverts cleaning the tile grout in the shower as it just doesn't happen.
> 
> My only conclusion is that it's the extra pressure that these units you guys are using is helping.
> 
> However, having watched that American guy selling his super duper unit at 100psi, he's still using APC and even stating in the comments of some vids, that you cannot clean with steam alone, you need to use chemicals first then blast off with the pressure and/or use a MF after the steamer is let loose on the surface.


Steam cleaning can be done with chemical. I am not taking this away from it. When you apply chemicals and then add the heat of steam. The cleaning power intensifies. But I have not used any personally so far. I have found the the power of steam mixed with the heat it generate will shift most things.

The steamer you have although it make steam it is not under pressure. Most of the streamer have a trigger in the handle. So when not in use maintain the heat and helps to maintain the pressure build up in the unit. The one I have has 4 PSI and Bigpikle is 3.5 PSI. This is what aids in the cleaning power.

Steam cleaners have various uses. But the techniques change ever so slightly from task to task. EG. Wheel cleaning direct blast of steam, will remove brake dust and grim. Where glass cleaning requires a MF to be wrapped around the cleaning head which is broader. So no direct steam. Steam generates heat and moisture for the MF to clean the windows.

Decreasing would be the same as wheel cleaning. with direct steam with pressure.

Spot cleaning carpets for example can be tackles two way either with the MF around the head or With the MF in front of the steam nozzle. You blast the grim towards the MF. This way the dirt in spray for is caught on the cloth. Then to finish dab with a clean MF again.

Hope this helps to explain the differences.

Gordon


----------



## MaDMaXX

Hmm, ok, let's just say for example, that your wheels were clean and had some protectant on them before the piles of dirt, such as a waxed car that's getting snow foamed versus a bare car getting snow foamed.

Would you say that this would of helped greatly in the removal?

I was checking out the Vax and the Vaporatto 2400 on Amazon and the review basically suggest what i was saying, they're crap at doing tile grout and pretty much anything else.
It just seems pretty strange how they're advertised as such and then people don't appear to be able to get good results with them.

Out of interest, do you have hard or soft water where you are? Not sure if this would change the results at all?


----------



## MaDMaXX

Thanks Gordon, and i'm still interested in the subject of our PM's yesterday, let me know 

The pressure thing, as i said, i'm guessing would make a significant difference, it's just kind of hard to see it working right now


----------



## caledonia

There is a small video on the first page. Not the best to say the least, as I was trying to work the steamer in one hand and the camera in the other. But it should give you a rough idea of what 3 PSI can clean, as I had to turn my machine down so slightly.

What you have to be asking yourself is if you wheels are protected. Then why just not use just ONR to wash the wheels. The steamer will clean brake dust and grim form unprotected wheels. This way you are still not using large volumes of cleaners or chemicals.


----------



## Bigpikle

I dont think I'd get one simply for wheels TBH but it works absolutely fine - this is a pic from yesterday on wheels that havent had anything applied since some FK1000 at the start of the year

before










after










all I did was steam a section and wipe off the dirt :thumb:

I have been told by someone else that grout was a challenge - perhaps because its often mould related and gets into it, I dont know, but I cut through grease on my oven and through all sorts of muck in my wheel arch in just a few seconds, with steam alone


----------



## MaDMaXX

It's the unprotected cleaning that i'm interested in i guess as we all know it's fairly easy to clean things we've already protected.

I'll take a look at the vids again, i just seem disappointed by it, but then maybe that's due to my expectations of at least a grout cleaning ability of the elbonian steamer i have right now.

Being able to clean the engine bay would be a big plus for me, so maybe surfex, soak, agitate? then steam?


----------



## Bigpikle

MaDMaXX said:


> It's the unprotected cleaning that i'm interested in i guess as we all know it's fairly easy to clean things we've already protected.
> 
> I'll take a look at the vids again, i just seem disappointed by it, but then maybe that's due to my expectations of at least a grout cleaning ability of the elbonian steamer i have right now.
> 
> Being able to clean the engine bay would be a big plus for me, so maybe surfex, soak, agitate? then steam?


did you look at the thread I did on my wheel arch - ZERO protection on that, loads of muck and the first time ever with the wheel off, and it came up pretty damn well.

I'm sure Gordon and the others will keep coming up with innovative cleaning opportunities for them in the next few weeks, so see if any of them convince you


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yup, it was your two threads on this subject that's got me wanting one 

I think what it all boils down to is just how useless the steamer i tried this afternoon has been, once i'm sure in my head that your's and Gordon's really work and put the elbonian steamer to shame, i'll be ready


----------



## caledonia

This is where the big mistakes come in. Most people have these lying around there homes.

But hen you think of it. Pressure only really build up when this is pressed to the wall,in turn helping to remove the wall paper. A few come with nozzles again which is designed for melting or defrosting the freezer. But thats about it. The steam more rises out of these types of steamers rather than being forced out.

Everyday there are more and more uses coming available. So hopefully in turn cutting down the equipment and chemicals used in cleaning your car. So help people wallets in the current state of affairs.

It is really down to the individual, whether they can work with this. Although you have to think what the steamers is doing and how it cleans. Which in turn should help you to matter your own techniques.
Gordon.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yeah, this one has the nozzle for, well, defrosting freezers i guess 

But as you say, it's only as much pressure as is built up due to the nozzle being "restrictive"

Most of the time i was spraying boiling water out the end, all the while thinking "Gordon and Damon both said no water run off  "


----------



## caledonia

Give me 5 minute and I will do a couple of video. See if I can show the difference.


----------



## parish

MaDMaXX said:


> I think what it all *boils* down to is just how useless the steamer i tried this afternoon has been, once i'm sure in my head that your's and Gordon's really work and put the elbonian steamer to shame, i'll be ready


<groan>


----------



## caledonia

Steamer turn down to minimum pressure.



Minimum pressure.



Turned up to maximum pressure.



Max pressure again.



As you can see there is quite a difference, so different types of cleaning can be under taken. Dependent on materials and what is require to be removed.
Gordon


----------



## MaDMaXX

parish said:


> <groan>


I actually re-read that sentence and considered changing it, but then decided no one would notice


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yeah, quite the difference in pressure, the minimum looks like the Elbonian steamer does all the time.

What's it like for maintaining the pressure? it's obviously got that initial bite which then goes off a tad, still looks much more pressurised though


----------



## caledonia

The internal pump delivers the pressure.

Once the machine has heated up the and the pressure started to build in the tank. Once the trigger is activated on the handle, the internal pump delivers the steam at the set pressure. If the pressure started to drop them again the heater kicks in. I have not ran out of pressure so far. But again you are not holding the trigger in for long periods of time. I takes approx 2 to 5 minutes per wheel dependant on the condition. Which includes drying or wiping over, after the clean. So by the time you have moved on to the next task it is ready to go once more.

Even on an internal clean where there is continuous steam use for a considerable time. I have not noticed any drop in pressure or have I found that I have ran out of water.

I am currently looking for a right dirty car. where I can rally give the cleaner a good work out, internally, wheels and arches. Lets not forget the trims, glass and rubber seals but care must be taken on these. Requires a special way to clean. Not direct pressure.

Time is a bit tight at the moment as I have a lot on. But hopefully over the coming weeks. I can get some more reviews and different techniques posted up here.

All I am happy about is people have an open mind to different ways and techniques in cleaning there cars.

Gordon


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yup, always an open mind, i'll honestly try and disprove things if i can, but only in a way where i hope people that know more than i will counter argue and prove me wrong 

Thanks Gordon.


----------



## reparebrise

Before adopting steam as a viable cleaning method for our shops we went through a good number of steamers. Honestly a low end steamer quickly becomes a paper weight, creating more frustration that clean surfaces. Pressure is not that big a factor for interior cleaning, we use the 30psi setting on most surfaces) but temperature is a big factor, we keep ours at 330f. Under 300f the cleaning ability is greatly compromised, and it creates more moisture as well. We use a very small amount of APC, only on severe stains. There is a definite learning curve, and patience is key, but once the curve is on your side steam is a great aid, and a fast way of doing a great job.


----------



## jcmac

Very nice. Will be getting myself one. 

Thanks for vid much appreciated


----------



## MaDMaXX

Seems hard finding the steam temp on most machines.

How can you get hotter than 100c steam anyway?


----------



## reparebrise

MaDMaXX said:


> Seems hard finding the steam temp on most machines.
> 
> How can you get hotter than 100c steam anyway?


The higher the internal pressure of the boiler the higher the temperature.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Is that the rated bar pressure for the steamer then?

So in a way, it is the higher pressure?


----------



## reparebrise

Correct

The higher the bar pressure in the boiler the higher the temperature.


----------



## philworrall

Boiling water is 100 degrees C. Steam is above this and can be considerably higher.

I believe that on the better systems although the boiler brings the water up to 100C there is a secondary heating coil in the outlet that take the 100C temperature steam up higher, typically 130-140C.

Phil


----------



## Guest

MaDMaXX said:


> How can you get hotter than 100c steam anyway?


You can, thats only the boiling point of water, water can actually get hotter than 100c too (if it is under pressure).


----------



## MaDMaXX

Correct, it's the method cars use for cooling, pressurised system allows a hotter temperature before the water boils.


----------



## ignision

Hmmm looks intersting might look at getting a steamer now


----------



## Eurogloss

Gordon,

Great write up as usual i discovered this one which is three machines in one but very expensive !

Here's the link

http://www.1car-detailing-training.com/desiderio-vapor-steamer-p-74.html

http://www.smart-cleaning-solutions.com/site/1426224/page/931679

Mario


----------



## caddyman

that 1st one on that link above looks an amazing piece of kit to be honest

Shame you can't get it in the uk


----------



## MaDMaXX

I don't think they could stomach the price in the UK


----------



## Bigpikle

I was given some more domestic 'steam cleaning' tasks to do today on a day off, so while it was fired up, I decided to do a few more little jobs on the car as well 

so first was my carpets & mats. 2yrs old and never had more than a hoover out 

Before



















Gave them a good vacuum and then over with the large floor attachment on mine - just a steam head with some bristles, then wiped afterwards with a MF. It pulled quite a lot of pile from the mat and also left a great clean finish, that was dry in a couple of minutes

After



















Next up were the door jams and sills and edges of the doors themselves, simply steamed and wiped over. I then gave my leather seats a quick once over, with a smaller head with a MF wrapped around it, and the steam turned down a good bit. No pics as there was nothing to really show, and all was pretty clean, but then i decided to do a few little bits in the engine bay...

Before

General grime from about 8 months since the last clean under there...










Simply a small nozzle to steam each area, then a wipe over with an MF - brought it up spotless. Big plastic bits had a wipe of AG V&R and had this result - all in 10 mins 



















Sum total of all bits used - this....










Getting more and more used to this now, and finding more and more uses for it :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

No rest for the wicked then Mr BP. 

Nice review and glad you are getting along with the steam cleaner.

Try the upholstery head if you have one, with a MF wrapped around it. The heat and steam creates a little moisture which helps remove the grim in one pass. For heavy soled area and to lift the pile at your heels. Use the process you have mastered. It is all the oils and grime that hold the pile flat. But once removed, well you have seen the results.

Engine bay looks spot one. This is where the steamer come into it own. Cuts though all the grease, and muck in one go. No need to worry about bagging everything up in case it gets wet with the PW. Job done in half the time with half the effort and very little water used. Not to mention the run off. No stained drive ways. :thumb:

Have you tried glass cleaning? Excellent for removing stubborn stains and oily marks. Even removed wiper rubber residue.

But the best is still to come with the bugs. Wait till the summer kicks in and bug removal starts.

Chat soon.
Gordon.


----------



## Refined Detail

Seriously impressive results, think I'm going to have to get involved with one of these!


----------



## Bigpikle

caledonia said:


> No rest for the wicked then Mr BP.
> 
> Nice review and glad you are getting along with the steam cleaner.
> 
> Try the upholstery head if you have one, with a MF wrapped around it. The heat and steam creates a little moisture which helps remove the grim in one pass. For heavy soled area and to lift the pile at your heels. Use the process you have mastered. It is all the oils and grime that hold the pile flat. But once removed, well you have seen the results.
> 
> Engine bay looks spot one. This is where the steamer come into it own. Cuts though all the grease, and muck in one go. No need to worry about bagging everything up in case it gets wet with the PW. Job done in half the time with half the effort and very little water used. Not to mention the run off. No stained drive ways. :thumb:
> 
> Have you tried glass cleaning? Excellent for removing stubborn stains and oily marks. Even removed wiper rubber residue.
> 
> But the best is still to come with the bugs. Wait till the summer kicks in and bug removal starts.
> 
> Chat soon.
> Gordon.


Gordon - only thing my machine lacks is a decent carpet head  Has a large head you can clip a MF to and use for hard floors (I had to do the kitchen, breakfast room AND hallway today ) but it wont work on carpet - too much friction. It has a general purpose head which you can hold a MF around and that was OK for doing my leather seats, although TBH they were pretty clean already.

I used a big head with a line of bristles around the edge - did pretty well but brought up loads of fluff along with everything else. Was good to see the pile come up as well and I didnt expect that. Took about 3-4 mins per mat which was brilliant 

Engine bay was a piece of cake - NO chemicals, no rinse, no splash (did it in my best jeans etc and then simply closed the bonnet and drove off on the school run ) and got seriously impressive results :thumb:

Only let down so far - glue removal. Tried to remove some seriously sticky number plate tapes on a certain car I was helping detail yesterday and it did sod all  Really needed T&G remover to get at it - tried Surfex and steaming, and went at it for ages, but absolutely no joy.... Need more knowledge or perhaps a better machine for that task perhaps


----------



## Guest

Bigpikle said:


> Gordon - only thing my machine lacks is a decent caret head  Has a large head you can clip a MF to and use for hard floors (I had to do the kitchen, breakfast room AND hallway today ) but it wont work on carpet - too much friction.


Haha I just noticed this about 5 minutes ago. At first it does seem to stiff to move back and forth but if you hold the trigger down eventually the steam starts to soften the actual brushes and then you *can* move it up and down - give it a try :thumb:

I'm sorry about not keeping you upto speed on my progress with it but I haven't used it on the car much yet so I don't have much to report so far 

I also too (literally 10 minutes ago) found it is not very good at cutting through glueish substances on glass, I had to resort to AG CGP as no matter how many goes it was just spreading the glue around the glass.

But aside from that its excellent, I will write something more detailed when I have a bit of time, but thought I should mention about the carpet attachment


----------



## MaDMaXX

I'm wondering if the engine details was so easy because it *had* been detailed xyz months ago?
As it has a base, albeit covered in grime, is it not a bit like washing a waxed car compared to washing a bare car?

How's the searching coming along Caledonia?


----------



## Bigpikle

MaDMaXX said:


> I'm wondering if the engine details was so easy because it *had* been detailed xyz months ago?
> As it has a base, albeit covered in grime, is it not a bit like washing a waxed car compared to washing a bare car?
> 
> How's the searching coming along Caledonia?


didnt have any wax or dressing on though - just less dirt than a 23k mile car than had never been cleaned before...

steam eats grease and oils etc so doing an engine bay like this is a piece of cake


----------



## parish

Looks good - the more you guys post the more I keep convincing myself I need to get something better than the machine I've got!

You could have done the pedals while you were down there  



Bigpikle said:


>


----------



## Bigpikle

parish said:


> Looks good - the more you guys post the more I keep convincing myself I need to get something better than the machine I've got!
> 
> You could have done the pedals while you were down there


:lol:

thought that after, but did all the mats in the sun on the driveway, and ran out of time as I was on school run duty, so forgot about the pedals :lol: Next time


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> Only let down so far - glue removal. Tried to remove some seriously sticky number plate tapes on a certain car I was helping detail yesterday and it did sod all  Really needed T&G remover to get at it - tried Surfex and steaming, and went at it for ages, but absolutely no joy.... Need more knowledge or perhaps a better machine for that task perhaps


Yes can be the case. It is all down to the adhesives used. Some tape have an adhesive that when they go off sets like stone and are very hard to remove. Almost crystallise.
Where others have a similar adhesive like Cello tape. The steamer would cope with these not problem. As its is more gum that a setting type glue. Steamer have there uses. True but its not the answer to everything as you have found out. But dont give up on tapes as the next type it might cope no problem.



G220 said:


> I'm sorry about not keeping you upto speed on my progress with it but I haven't used it on the car much yet so I don't have much to report so far
> 
> I also too (literally 10 minutes ago) found it is not very good at cutting through glueish substances on glass, I had to resort to AG CGP as no matter how many goes it was just spreading the glue around the glass.


I am glad to see your other half has her priorities correct and you get hounded like me.:lol:

As for the the material on the glass try a different technique.

With the small nozzle directed at an angle to wards the material to be remove. Place a MF in front of this. Steam the material to soften then quick wipe over the Gunk, turn the MF to a new area. Then the same again. The principal is to soften and remove in the swipe. Then repeat. 
Keep you work area small and this should help if not stop you spreading the gunk around. I also help any spray from the material being spread around the glass, as it should be caught on the MF.



MaDMaXX said:


> I'm wondering if the engine details was so easy because it *had* been detailed xyz months ago?
> As it has a base, albeit covered in grime, is it not a bit like washing a waxed car compared to washing a bare car?
> 
> How's the searching coming along Caledonia?


As for you engine as you have mentioned it is at the base. Now most of the time this is the heaviest of areas for grime and oil to build up. Dependent on the amount of crap down there. Will determine how long this would take to be fully removed. Might take two visits or just a bit longer than doing the top half of the engine. 
But even with dedicated engine cleaner or degreasers, require a second coat. Just remember although you are using a steamer. There will be a bit of grease and crap on the ground. Dont mess the drive up, or you will end up detailing that also. :wall:

I have asked for a demo on two machines.
1 A steam extractor unit. Similar to wet & dry vac but with steam. Slightly down on pressure compared to what I have. But the same pressure are Damon's.

2 Is a industrial steamer extra PSI and temp. but not an extractor.
Both are roughly around the same price.

I cant decided if I need and extractor as I already have one. But again steam extraction would be so much of a help and aid cleaning. Or just go for the other unit which does more and should be better due to the added temp and PSI.

Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle

caledonia said:


> I have asked for a demo on two machines.
> 1 A steam extractor unit. Similar to wet & dry vac but with steam. Slightly down on pressure compared to what I have. But the same pressure are Damon's.
> 
> 2 Is a industrial steamer extra PSI and temp. but not an extractor.
> Both are roughly around the same price.
> 
> I cant decided if I need and extractor as I already have one. But again steam extraction would be so much of a help and aid cleaning. Or just go for the other unit which does more and should be better due to the added temp and PSI.
> 
> Gordon


I want one of these - Italian apparently but I cant find anywhere in Europe that sells them 

VX5000


----------



## nicks16v

A steam extractor, now that sounds great. Would it work better than a normal wet and dry extractor? Who makes them?


----------



## OneJohnSheridan

I gave my new Vax V081 a go this weekend with mixed results.

I was inspired as the wheels on my car a nightmare to clean. Tried it out and I was a little underwhelmed. It did the job but didn't really make it significantly easier. I've stuck some FK 1000P on this weekend so lets see if I can work it out.

There are loads of videos for inspiration on Youtube. Since delivery I have been dreaming up more and more ideas on how to use it.

It was perfect for my bathroom mirror and showerscreen. The ovens been done and I am just planning the 3m venetian blind in my window.

Outside it was great for the door shuts, front plastics and the grill. I just ran out of time to do the engine bay. I can see it will work well.


----------



## caledonia

I have found a web site that does that make. But cant see that model on there site.

Nice machine though. Very similar to one of the models I have my eye on.


----------



## The Cueball

Got myself a small karcher steam cleaner from fleabay...

SWMBO has used it on windows, seats, dashboards the LOT!!!

Now getting used in the house for floors, windows!!

I have created a monster... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Every time someone posts about no luck with a steamer or problems removing stuff with them (bar that glue) it makes me worry about getting one 

I like the youtube vid of someone doing an engine bay, but i suspect it's a pretty high pressure unit of the industrial nature 

Question over the extractor version, does it work as a steamer on it's own like the others if required?

Our Canadian friend stated that steam temp/pressure is best for cleaning, so it it were me and i already had an extractor, i'd get the high temp/pressure version for the extra power


----------



## caledonia

The steam extraction unit can either be used as a standard extractor, with water or extraction with steam. 

Simac VAS80 steam cleaner. about the £150 to 200 mark.


----------



## Bigpikle

MaDMaXX said:


> Every time someone posts about no luck with a steamer or problems removing stuff with them (bar that glue) it makes me worry about getting one
> 
> I like the youtube vid of someone doing an engine bay, but i suspect it's a pretty high pressure unit of the industrial nature
> 
> Question over the extractor version, does it work as a steamer on it's own like the others if required?
> 
> Our Canadian friend stated that steam temp/pressure is best for cleaning, so it it were me and i already had an extractor, i'd get the high temp/pressure version for the extra power


When the A3 gets back from the bodyshop later in the week I'll do a section of the engine bay for you. Its an '06 car and I have never detailed anything under there before, so will be an interesting test of what a £35 machine will do on a modern car. I know what you mean about not being sure, but look at all the posts about people doing machine polishing and not getting the results they want at first - its a skill and technique as much as polishing (OK - not quite as much of a skill perhaps ) but its more than just switch on, point at car, perfect clean... takes some practice to work out exactly how to get the best from it, steam settings, tools to use etc etc.

It cost less than my foam lance did 3 years ago, and is a FAR better tool for detailing my car IMHO.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Hmm, it take me a few snow foams before i realised what was needed in the rinse stage...

As much as the cars i'll be cleaning are no where near that new, it should help a lot, thanks BP.


----------



## Relaited

BP ... careful with Steam in an Engine compartment. Lots of things that do not react well to heat nor water.

Have you tried a waterless or no rinse ... the engines on newer cars are mostly covered. A little spray, clean, use some brushes, wipe, spray dressing and use compressed air to dry ... yes, a little water capture may under to catch drips, and looks great!

I am a big fan of Steam ... on wheels and interiors ... not so on paint or engines, IMHO

-jim


----------



## Bigpikle

Relaited said:


> BP ... careful with Steam in an Engine compartment. Lots of things that do not react well to heat nor water.
> 
> Have you tried a waterless or no rinse ... the engines on newer cars are mostly covered. A little spray, clean, use some brushes, wipe, spray dressing and use compressed air to dry ... yes, a little water capture may under to catch drips, and looks great!
> 
> I am a big fan of Steam ... on wheels and interiors ... not so on paint or engines, IMHO
> 
> -jim


Jim - thanks for the tips :thumb:

I simply used the steam on the large plastic bits or painted metal, and kept away from anything electronic or with wires sticking out 

I love Bilt Hamber Surfex for normal engine routines, although only do my own classic these days, or a quick wipe over on the modern ones 

This one in my '69 MG took a little TLC with some Surfex and a few tickling brushes :lol:


----------



## paulhdi

here's another option for anyone looking at a steam cleaner.
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/64640/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Titan-Steam-Cleaner-3-5bar-230V
Just saw it in the new catalogue, although the online image is of a pressure washer.

Also, if you look on B&Q's site, they have the vax reduced if you can find one, as they are replaced by a different coloured model. None of the aqua coloured ones in any of the 3 stores I looked in today.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=steam&x=0&y=0

Think I may be calling in screwfix tomorrow to get one of the titan steamers to try out.

Paul


----------



## AndyC

Paul the discounted Vax isn't available. It's been replaced with a "made by Vax" unit for B&Q at around £80. I've tried Hampshire, Berkshire & Wiltshire for the discounted V081 and eventually bought one from www.graded-electricals-direct.co.uk this afternoon - £53 delivered :thumb:


----------



## paulhdi

Hi Andy,

Yeah, I thought they may just have the odd one hanging around in some store, so headed for the 3 mankiest odest looking stores in the hope that they had some old stock left, but nothing, just the newer units on the shelf, so that idea went out the window.

Just thought someone may have some luck in finding one at a store somewhere.

Anyone had any titan branded items? just wondered what the quality would be like on the screwfix model, cos for the price, it looks half decent for car duties.


----------



## MaDMaXX

My engine isn't of the modern type of plastics and other BS, but it's not as old as the MG 

So, as it does have plenty of electrics in there, i'll have to be careful, i was planning on Surfexing the lot, agitating and then steaming.


----------



## Bigpikle

MaDMaXX said:


> My engine isn't of the modern type of plastics and other BS, but it's not as old as the MG
> 
> So, as it does have plenty of electrics in there, i'll have to be careful, i was planning on Surfexing the lot, agitating and then steaming.


I always found Surfex at about 1:10, agitate, then wipe with a damp cloth, does a superb job. Trust me when I say the MG bay didnt look anything like that before I hit it with Surfex and a few bits


----------



## MaDMaXX

heh, would you not recommend using the steamer to help remove it then?


Talking of clothes, that screwfix offer for the 50 MF towels sold out before i put my order in


----------



## Bigpikle

I would expect it to work well... I was tempted by those MFs as well - might try my local Screwfix tomorrow. Cant have too many MFs....

try here for MFs - these are great for use on cars  Can get in 10'2 or 100's...

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/XS-Stock-Online_Microfibre-Products_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ13QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Guest

You are all lucky (fantastic engine bay bigpikle btw) - my engine bay has been sprayed with a cavity wax/lacquer/glue at the factory and when I mean impossible to remove, I mean it!

I had a play steaming it today and it does lift/melt it -- and for that reason alone is very impressive but I have to wipe within a second else it dries back solid. It is also very useful for small areas that even brushes won't get into properly, a commercial or more powerful steamer is probably the route I have to go down to get my engine bay clean, I'm considering taking it to a local garage/dealership with that sort of facility and just paying them to have a go at it.

The Vax V081 prices on eBay make them worth every single penny imho - you can't go wrong!


----------



## MaDMaXX

BP, if you have any in your local screwfix, please grab me a pack, i'll take them off your hands if you wouldn't mind.
Thanks


----------



## caledonia

Engine cleaning is like everything else. Where water or steam is concerned. 

Take care and dont over do any areas with lots of wire, or electrics.

Steam is the lesser of two evils as. It is mostly dry, it is only when it hits the cold metal condensation can form. In delicate areas why not apply the steam near the location. Steam slightly then steam the Mf before wiping. The direct steam will soften where the MF with have warmth which should aid removal and not streaking.

But it is always down to the user and the amount of steam applied.

The steamer as Damon will verify produces very little water residue do to it being dry, in nature. Carpet cleaning and upholstery cleaning will verify this. Where in no time after cleaning is is dry to touch. Due to the dryness and evaporation of the steam.


----------



## Guest

I must admit my vax steamer at least does produce a fair amount of water residue actually if you have to use it on concentrated spots (obviously - afterall it is just water and air coming out), the "dry steam" is not as dry as the TV programs would like you to believe. For example if you spray it at your hand from a fair distance your hand will eventually get wet. 

Caution should definately be used imho in the engine bay as it does make you inclined to hold the trigger close to some areas which you otherwise wouldn't with say a hosepipe or PW. It can also melt sealants and rubbers (and even paint) quite easily (not a problem on modern engine bays I imagine) if you hold it extremely close.

Like everything its just common sense - Aside from these few negatives for £35~ it is a worthy tool of everyones collection and will allow you to get some places clean which you didn't think were possible before!


----------



## MaDMaXX

Hurry up and pick a new steamer Cal


----------



## caledonia

MaDMaXX said:


> Hurry up and pick a new steamer Cal


Bought and expecting delivery tomorrow.:thumb:

The Nimbus 1300 
The NIMBUS 1300 is a small and very portable steam cleaner that is very easy to use. Though small in size it is easily the most powerful machine in its class and will clean anything from a stain in a carpet to baked on grease inside an oven. The 2.5ltr. boiler enables it to be used for over an hour before the water needs refilling.

The NIMBUS 1300 comes with a comprehensive set of accessories which comprise of:- a steam hose, 2 extension tubes, a floor tool, a triangular brush, 2 detail nozzles, a window squeegee, a nylon detail brush, a brass detail brush, a 6cm. brush, and a scraper. All the tools are robust and intended for commercial use.

Specification:-
ELECTRICAL SUPPLY 240V
POWER 1800W
BOILER CAPACITY 2.8ltr.
STEAM PRESSURE 5.0 BAR
STEAM TEMPERATURE 145degC AT NOZZLE HEATING UP TIME 10-12 MINS.

You will be the first to know.
Gordon


----------



## caddyman

caledonia said:


> Bought and expecting delivery tomorrow.:thumb:
> 
> The Nimbus 1300
> The NIMBUS 1300 is a small and very portable steam cleaner that is very easy to use. Though small in size it is easily the most powerful machine in its class and will clean anything from a stain in a carpet to baked on grease inside an oven. The 2.5ltr. boiler enables it to be used for over an hour before the water needs refilling.
> 
> The NIMBUS 1300 comes with a comprehensive set of accessories which comprise of:- a steam hose, 2 extension tubes, a floor tool, a triangular brush, 2 detail nozzles, a window squeegee, a nylon detail brush, a brass detail brush, a 6cm. brush, and a scraper. All the tools are robust and intended for commercial use.
> 
> Specification:-
> ELECTRICAL SUPPLY 240V
> POWER 1800W
> BOILER CAPACITY 2.8ltr.
> STEAM PRESSURE 5.0 BAR
> STEAM TEMPERATURE 145degC AT NOZZLE HEATING UP TIME 10-12 MINS.
> 
> You will be the first to know.
> Gordon


Saw this particular one on ebay other day - looks a decent bit of kit
will look forward to your review on it

I was looking at the Nimbus 23 - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nimbus-23-ste...79656QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Then this caught my eye - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIMBUS-CAR-WA...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MaDMaXX

Ooh, 5 bar  can't wit see see how that goes and importantly, differs from your current machine


----------



## caledonia

I had a look at those too.
Nimbus 23 great machine but no tools apart from the Nozzle. :wall:

But the machine is a cracker much the same spec but bigger water tank if I remember right.

As for the trolley dolly. Well thats things dreams are made of. But the price. Holy Sh_t. To much for me. :doublesho

I was looking for an industrial unit that is portable. With added PSI. There are a few with 8 PSI on the market. But they have a serious price tag also.

Looking forward to it arriving. No doubt Her in doors will have a few more tasks for it. 

Hoping to get the camera out tonight at some point.

Gordon.


----------



## Serious Performance

Look forward to seeing it in action Gordon .


----------



## mkv

Rather than starting another steam cleaner thread, I thought Id bump this one.
I said a few weeks ago about the steamer I have, the Karcher vaporioid 1102.
Well here is it in action on a very dirty BMW interior. The owner has a dog, the dirt is ground right in. 1st it was vacumed, then cleaned with steamer, then renourished.
Befores:

















afters


























steve


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for sharing You have beaten me to it. :wall:

Everyone I know either has clean leather or its black in colour.

I have been searching for a cream or grey interior for a while.

But great results and well done. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## mkv

Hi Gordon,
I do this car every week, and its always bugged me, so had the time on friday to give it a good going over.
Dont know if you have come across this yet, but, I did a merc ML recently, absoloutley filthy black leather interior, ground in crisps, and sticky sweets. 2 baby seets in the back, you can imgaine it....was great at cleaning the sticky sweet residue. Used the steamer on a car with sick all over it too, made life so much easier.
Steve.


----------



## Bigpikle

nice one Steve :thumb:

can you give some detail on your technique with the steamer on the interior please - was it just a nozzle wrapped in an MF?


----------



## mkv

Sure,
As you say...It was mainly just nozzle and MF cloth wrapped round it. For the really engrained dirt on the edges of seats I used a small soft brush attachement on the nozzle. Its quite soft britsles and not the hard nylon type..
Did 1 stitched panel at a time. With another MF at the edge to catch any excess water steam.
The centre panel took 2 passes with steam.

After that I wiped off any excess steam water and cleaned and nourished with CG leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## caledonia

Its about time you got the steamer out again. Mr P. 
With all the attention the outside of your cars has been getting. I would be a shame to let the interior suffer. :lol:

Nice gentle session with lots on clean MFs. But remember to condition it after again. Maintain the suppleness.
Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle

caledonia said:


> Its about time you got the steamer out again. Mr P.
> With all the attention the outside of your cars has been getting. I would be a shame to let the interior suffer. :lol:
> 
> Nice gentle session with lots on clean MFs. But remember to condition it after again. Maintain the suppleness.
> Gordon


still looks pretty good as it was only done a few weeks ago 

steamer will come out to do all the Saab wheels soon as May is the month to paint the remaining 3 calipers and re-seal the wheels


----------



## Automake

Hi guys what do you think of this???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270516251997&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Avanti

Automakeover said:


> Hi guys what do you think of this???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270516251997&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Much over the requirements/price of the users here for their car cleaning.


----------



## samm

well after mulling over this for over a year, I have just bought a Nimbus 1300, bought from Nimbus UK.

and I cant wait.


----------

